

Inside Oyster’s Tech Stack - julien_c
http://blog.underdog.io/post/103208090007/inside-oysters-tech-stack

======
julien_c
Some interesting nuggets:

“Oyster’s backend was originally written in Python, but we’re in the process
of transitioning to a service-oriented architecture backed by Scala and Akka.”

